
Vivaldi 1.11 – Focus on accessibility - gaellelo
https://vivaldi.com/blog/focus-on-accessibility/
======
Aoyagi
I love the added control, I hate the new icon. Still waiting for Opera12-like
image properties (
[http://puu.sh/x6qDC/45742ccf61.png](http://puu.sh/x6qDC/45742ccf61.png) )

It's nice to watch the browser evolve nicely.

------
jonmccull
Love the new reader mode options and setting for stopping loading of animated
gifs.

